# Using a Propane Smoker



## FargoGrilling (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, everyone,

I have a question regarding use of a propane smoker.  I have had an electric Masterbuilt for about 6 years and just changed over to a propane Masterbuilt that I got at a great price.  Everything is working well, but I have some issues on learning to use it.  I haven't dived in much yet, but when I did the first pre-seasoning to get it ready, I noticed that the chips or chunks (I used chunks to see how it would go) are basically just catching on fire and burning up without much smoke at all.  Is this how it's supposed to go?  I have not had to deal with anything like this in the electric smoker, so it's a new experience.

Unfortunately, Masterbuilt's manual doesn't say much beyond putting it together and a token recipe.  The website isn't much better at all, with little to no getting set up advice.  If you have ideas or can point me in a direction for some more advice on using a propane smoker, I would appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 22, 2020)

If the propane are like the electrics, they are designed for chips, not chunks. Try it with chips and let us kmow how it goes. 

Have a buddy that used chunks after I told him not to and if I recall he kinda had the same issue, plus more


----------



## bill1 (Dec 22, 2020)

This discussion is happening in another current thread as well...
Transition to flames happens even quicker and less controllably with chips--it's a surface area-to-volume ratio argument.  With pellets it's even worse.  
It's a problem with electrics too, but not as bad because the "flame" isn't adjustable...the element is either thermostatically full on or full off.   So once you get the element-to-chip-pan distancing right, it will always be right.  (Although if your thermostat permits large enough temperature swings, the time "off" may be long enough that it's hard to get your wood smoking again on the next "on" cycle.)    

I find using a cast iron skillet for a chip pan over a gas flame works best...it changes temp a little more slowly because of the added mass and if you squirt in some water to cool things quickly if doesn't warp or crack like other pans.  
Also chunks can pretty much stand straight up in a pan.  But with chips or pellets, it's best to fill it below the top, then put a cover on the pan that's only slightly perforated for air.  Slowing down the airflow is a good way to slow that transition, that you want to avoid, from smoke to flames.  Once it happens you'll see it on your temp gauge(s).  About all you can do then is pull the pan, dump the flaming chips into a metal can (with airtight lid), quirt a little water in the pan for quick cool-down, then refill with chips and start again at less flame, less air to the inside of the pan, or more spacing from the flame to the pan.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 22, 2020)

I started in a propane smoker and ran into similar issues. I did one of two things after a while: 1. Used chunks directly in the pan without any issue. But I do think bill1’s idea with a cast iron is a good one. 2. You could make foil pouches of your chips. They won’t catch on fire. Just make a bunch of pouches and throw one in every 30-45 min or so.

Good luck!


----------



## rc4u (Dec 22, 2020)

bill has it right. i use both cast n the iron that came with i put the cast on over burner with chuncks n chips ti get started but have the iron pan on top of cast to get going later and have it covered loose with used tin foil from before.. then i put other side in later..  my smoke hollow has 3 large cutouts in bottom. i even use my charcoal starter with lump n wood under center hole , fits tight perfect.. easy to keep constant low temps. or higher


----------



## shaneyb72 (Dec 22, 2020)

I started with a propane smoker, but have since moved to a pellet smoker.
But when I was using my propane smoker, I used a mix of pecan chunks and fruit wood pellets every time.  I occasionally had issues with flare ups...but could control them rather well by soaking the chips and chunks ahead of time.  Still, I kept water nearby to douse any flame ups.  I used the stock pan and lid every time as well.
So it was an issue, but nothing I couldn’t work with.


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 22, 2020)

I use a MB propane smoker, I have a CI skillet resting on the chip tray rack (chip tray removed) I use chunks in the CI,in addition I also us a Amazin tube that I put pellets in. The tube I angle the open end up slightly. I place the tube above one of the bottom vent openings allowing it to draft fresh air . I never use water to keep the chunks or pellets from catching fire, never been an issue for me. Sometimes I have to use the torch and set the chunks on fire for 5 minutes or so then blow them out so they will smolder.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 23, 2020)

Which MB smoker do you have? 
I have found that the size and placement of chunks (no chips) makes a huge difference on how they smoke.


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 23, 2020)

Cabo said:


> Which MB smoker do you have?
> I have found that the size and placement of chunks (no chips) makes a huge difference on how they smoke.



I got an MPS 230S propane smoker—cheapest propane that Masterbuilt makes.  It's a 30 inch smoker with 2 doors, which was one of the attractions in addition to the propane.  My electric smoker had one door and you had to open it to get to the water tray.


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 23, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> I use a MB propane smoker, I have a CI skillet resting on the chip tray rack (chip tray removed) I use chunks in the CI,in addition I also us a Amazin tube that I put pellets in. The tube I angle the open end up slightly. I place the tube above one of the bottom vent openings allowing it to draft fresh air . I never use water to keep the chunks or pellets from catching fire, never been an issue for me. Sometimes I have to use the torch and set the chunks on fire for 5 minutes or so then blow them out so they will smolder.



Thanks for the ideas!  A CI skillet/pan is a new idea for me that makes sense.  I also have both an Amazin tube and a Maze that I use for smoking cheese.  I'll kick these ideas around a little more.


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 23, 2020)

shaneyb72 said:


> I started with a propane smoker, but have since moved to a pellet smoker.
> But when I was using my propane smoker, I used a mix of pecan chunks and fruit wood pellets every time.  I occasionally had issues with flare ups...but could control them rather well by soaking the chips and chunks ahead of time.  Still, I kept water nearby to douse any flame ups.  I used the stock pan and lid every time as well.
> So it was an issue, but nothing I couldn’t work with.



Soaking has been something I've thought of.  Since I've been using an electric smoker that essentially is a "set it and forget it" setup, I may have to change my behavior.  I typically checked the electric every 30 minutes, but the propane may require more attention.


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 23, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> If the propane are like the electrics, they are designed for chips, not chunks. Try it with chips and let us kmow how it goes.
> 
> Have a buddy that used chunks after I told him not to and if I recall he kinda had the same issue, plus more



I'll do chips in the next test.  Stay tuned as that may be a few days off.  We are in the middle of a blizzard right now!  I'm serious; can't see down the street outside the living room window.


----------



## clifish (Dec 23, 2020)

I used a MB propane for a few times and kept having the same issue,  before I stumbled on some mods for it an electric one had fallen in my lap.  The propane one has been banished to my shed...any one want a propane one?


----------



## Cabo (Dec 23, 2020)

FargoGrilling said:


> I got an MPS 230S propane smoker—cheapest propane that Masterbuilt makes.  It's a 30 inch smoker with 2 doors, which was one of the attractions in addition to the propane.  My electric smoker had one door and you had to open it to get to the water tray.



I have the same one.  Definitely use a cast iron pan in place of the chip tray.  I got a 7" from walmart.  
I have good luck using smallish chunks (not soaked in water).  

If you're still having trouble, the amazen tube for pellets is a great alternative.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m not familiar with your smoker, but I have had a Smoke Vault 24 for ever, I have rebuilt it twice & I always use chunks in it, BUT I cut the chunks from wood splits, it’s much cheaper & it burns very well. Just buy wood splits & cut discs with a miter saw about 1/2” thick & put them in the chip tray. They will smoke for about 45 minutes & you just add another one. It’s kind of like feeding a stick burner, but with way less wood. The flavor is about as close to a stick burner as you can get with propane.
Al


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 23, 2020)

Where exactly do you put the Amazen tube?  On the cast iron?  Inside the smoker?



Cabo said:


> I have the same one.  Definitely use a cast iron pan in place of the chip tray.  I got a 7" from walmart.
> I have good luck using smallish chunks (not soaked in water).
> 
> If you're still having trouble, the amazen tube for pellets is a great alternative.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2020)

I also use the Amazen tube in my Masterbuilt Gasser.   My tube resides just inside the lower front door.


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 23, 2020)

I was smoking a brisket and I placed both my CI skillet and my tube on the bottom most grate. The CI is just above the left bottom vent and the tube is on a MB rib rack to give it a slight upward angle. The tube is just above the right bottom vent.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 24, 2020)

FargoGrilling said:


> Where exactly do you put the Amazen tube?  On the cast iron?  Inside the smoker?



On the bottom rack, not on the cast iron pan


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas and time for an update:
I went out this morning and switched to chips in the tray.  I have a lot of Smokehouse chips and chunks and put chips in the tray once I had things warmed up to about 200-225.  And....they caught on fire.  Some smoke but short-lived.

So—the next one is a trip to Fleet Farm (the local Wal Mart substitute that I like better in spite of the ugly orange vests they wear) and get a cast-iron skillet and start experimenting.

Unless someone has a better idea.....

Warren



FargoGrilling said:


> I'll do chips in the next test.  Stay tuned as that may be a few days off.  We are in the middle of a blizzard right now!  I'm serious; can't see down the street outside the living room window.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2020)

Cast Iron helps distribute the heat.  My cast iron skillet sits on top of a support bracket that sits on top of the round metal ring that surrounds the burner, giving space between the skillet and the ring.  I started out with chips in the cast iron and it was very successful except I had to replenish the chips all the time.    Thus now, I use the amazen tube just inside the lower door.

Also keep in mind that the Amazen tube needs to reside above the burner.  If below, when the smoke rises up from  from the tube, the flames of the burner will consume a lot of the smoke before the smoke gets to the meat.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2020)

I use a MB Gas House smoker. I have the factory chip tray in and if I am doing a low and slow cook like for a butt or etc....I use a smoker box on top of the chip tray. I will put chunks in it. It providers enough separation from the flame to smolder as I want for the TBS. If i am doing a higher heat cook I have a CI skillet that I do the same setup in. The CI heats up well to get the chunks smoking but doesnt set them afire like the smoker box does.  Just my 2 cents. It works for me. 
Jim


----------



## bill1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Smoking, instead of burning, wood comes down to just 4 things: 
1. The temperature the wood sees
2. The O2 the wood sees
3. the size of the wood
4. the coupling of the wood to the heat source 

Controlling variable 3 is fairly simple, you choose either pellets, chips, or chunks with chips being right in the middle in terms of its flammability.  Variable #4 is only really controllable with wood chunks...this is where the great suggestion to cut a full "split" into slices with a chop saw and place the "flat as a saw blade" side against a flat heated surface like a CI pan becomes valuable.  With chips and pellets, varying 4 is not really an option.  

Variable 1 is best controlled by the distance your pan/box is from your heat source.  If the wood regularly exceeds 1000F, it is hard to prevent the transition from smoke to flames no matter how hard you work at the other variables.  So you don't want your pan/box too close to the heat.  Also part of this is the heat source in an electric smoker is cycling on and off every few minutes.  Using a pan or box with thick sides like cast iron helps spread this heat out_ in time _so that the temperature the wood sees is more constant.  For gas flames, equalizing the heat in time isn't an issue.   But you usually also want to equalize the heat _spatially_, i.e. spread it out over a larger spatial area so more wood can be used for more smoke.   CI is great for allowing an area of wood to be exposed that is larger than your flame or element.  

But the variable easiest to overlook is #2.  For tubes or labyrinths where you start the smoking with a torch but then place it in a relative cool part of the cooker the remaining time, the more air the better.  They tend to have fairly small cross sections and contain the wood with "walls" that are highly porous to air...thus maximizing the O2 in combination with low temperature.  (People will even use U-bolts and other tricks with them to ensure the bottom isn't resting on a flat surface that would impede air flow.)  

But if you're using a pan/box close to a heat source, it's seeing high temperatures and if the top is fully open to air, the wood will cross that threshold from smoke to flames very easily.  So you want to keep it covered and the size and number of holes in it is your variable to how much air is available to the wood...it takes very little O2 to maintain a good smoke when you're at that optimal temp of ~800F or so at the wood. Some folks manage this with aluminum foil over the pan they puncture a fixed number of places with a knife or they use a pie pan punctured in 5-20 places with a punch or nail.  I find the round, steel pizza sheets sold at Walmart for a buck and a half work well and are easy to puncture until you find the sweet spot for number and size of holes.  (It helps to put a small 1-2# steel weight on the top to keep it flatly sealed against the pan so they don't bow or warp causing gaps at the edges.)


----------



## FargoGrilling (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, Bill, thanks for this.  This is why I joined this forum!  I will digest this more and get back with a progress report.  The smoke issues are temporarily going to the back burner (maybe that was pun-intended).



bill1 said:


> Smoking, instead of burning, wood comes down to just 4 things:
> 1. The temperature the wood sees
> 2. The O2 the wood sees
> 3. the size of the wood
> ...


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 29, 2020)

FargoGrilling said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding use of a propane smoker.  I have had an electric Masterbuilt for about 6 years and just changed over to a propane Masterbuilt that I got at a great price.  Everything is working well, but I have some issues on learning to use it.  I haven't dived in much yet, but when I did the first pre-seasoning to get it ready, I noticed that the chips or chunks (I used chunks to see how it would go) are basically just catching on fire and burning up without much smoke at all.  Is this how it's supposed to go?  I have not had to deal with anything like this in the electric smoker, so it's a new experience.
> 
> ...



Soak them in water before adding them, also you should be adding them to a pan near the bottom, not directly in the fire. 

Also once you get that corrected, make sure you watch the temperature, sun and weather around and on this type of smoker. I can tell you how many time I have set one up and then the sun came out and changed everything. Worst is when the sun just moves and now the smoker is in direct sun light, we are talking 25 to 50 degree swings, and over time that is a big deal.


----------



## shkalmi (Dec 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> I used a MB propane for a few times and kept having the same issue,  before I stumbled on some mods for it an electric one had fallen in my lap.  The propane one has been banished to my shed...any one want a propane one?


What is it and where do you live?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hard to beat a propane smoker for pure portability.  I wouldn't turn one down either if it's <1 hour drive.


----------



## CayuseCowgirl (Feb 25, 2021)

FargoGrilling said:


> Where exactly do you put the Amazen tube?  On the cast iron?  Inside the smoker?


Trying to picture exactly how to set it up with the cast iron. Do I set the pan in the chip tray that came with the vault? Also I have always thought it was necessary to soak the wood prior to smoking. Is that just a variation some people do?  The person I saw used to soak the wood and then add apple juice to the chip tray and mist the meat with apple juice as well. It always tasted amazing for pork.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 26, 2021)

I'd recommend if you truly want both (an Amazen-style tube/tray AND a cast iron skillet with chips/pellets) that you keep them apart, e.g. put the tube/tray on your lowest food grate, off to a side.  The CI skillet of course needs to be closer to the flame since the idea is you're periodically adding fresh wood fuel to this fire (rather than starting at an end and letting the burning wood pass the fire along bucket-brigade-style like in an Amazen tray.)  
As far as soaking chips, opinions vary.  Some say the Soakers are all wet (couldn't resist) and are confusing steam with smoke and others say the evaporating moisture helps to carry the smoke flavor molecules better to the meat.  (Same argument as a water tray, another controversial element here.)  
I'm a non-Soaker, but I could possibly be converted.  Now as far as adding flavors (e.g. apple juice), I'm pretty confident in saying you're always more efficient just spraying it direct on the meat.  I'll add that many like adding up to 50% apple cider vinegar to that flavor shower.


----------

